# Pecans



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I love em. Raw, toasted, ground and used to lightly fry trout etc. Friend of mine gave me a few pounds off his property this morning and it seemed like a good day to make my sweet and salty nuts:shifty:

1 pound of pecans/cashews etc
1/2 cup of brown sugar
Tablespoon or more of cayenne
Teaspoon of kosher salt
Teaspoon of cinnamon if you desire
1 egg white 

Beat the egg white with a splash of water till frothy, add everything else and coat the nuts thoroughly. 

Spread out on parchment paper lined baking sheet.

Bake at 250 45 min or so till done.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Forgot to post the completed pics. They are fine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I'm craving some. Guess I'll teach the kid how to do this tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Now I'm craving some. Guess I'll teach the kid how to do this tomorrow. :thumbup:


Good stuff, my daughter helped me today. Reduce or eliminate the cayenne for them. Mine had just a bit too much for the kids.

BTW As fresh as these were I had to let em sit at 200 for another hour.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

While I commend you for taking the time to attempt to make pecans edible, not gonna happen, may as well eat a newspaper, lol.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pecans are so damn good


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

If they could only get a brazil nut to taste better, then they all would be tasty.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump...First batch of the year in the oven. I don't even need a calendar to remember this stuff. Just like ducks flying south.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jaster said:


> While I commend you for taking the time to attempt to make pecans edible, not gonna happen, may as well eat a newspaper, lol.


What ? Obviously you're not doing it right. Lol. Pecans make the world a better place. How the heck do you eat brownies ?


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

jaster said:


> While I commend you for taking the time to attempt to make pecans edible, not gonna happen, may as well eat a newspaper, lol.


Now THIS is worth protesting!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I made a big batch of pancakes with pecans in them. The sun is a little brighter this morning.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got a large mature tree in my yard and now have a huge Rubbermaid tub full
Of them. Really hard to get them cracked and keep them whole, any tips? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

How are you cracking em now? I buy em already cracked. Place in Elberta has one of those rollers.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I always cracked them using another one. when you get down to the last one, find a rock.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> How are you cracking em now? I buy em already cracked. Place in Elberta has one of those rollers.




I've got a press cracker that works alright, will that place in Elberta roll pecans you bring in or do you have to buy theirs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dunno, will swing by next week and ask.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

$20 well spent.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Comes with a bitter pick also my wife seems to have displaced.


----------

